

Ask HN: How To Be Goliath In A David Market? - PrinceGeo

What's your thoughts ?<p>Thanks!
======
mooism2
Could you explain what the question means? What is a "David market"?

~~~
PrinceGeo
In enterprise, Apple is David. The Goliath in enterprise is Microsoft, and if
Microsoft wants Apple’s market in mobile enterprise, where apple is the
Goliath and Microsoft is David, I would like to know the weaker side of these
Goliaths, so that I can target them, All Goliaths will have some weak point
where davids can target them, I see hundreds of startup companies around the
world playing the role of David. Thanks!

